# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Lakuriqësia!

## Instrumenti

Bashkë me të nxehtin përvëlues të verës, lakuriqësia si një petk avangardë, zbret mbi trupat e trullosur nga dimri për të legalizuar veten si domosdoshmëri dhe rrugëzgjidhje. Sikur vera të mos kishte ekzistuar kurrë më parë për qënien njerëzore, sot, lakuriqësia tenton të barazvlerësohet me moralin dhe etikën e paraqitjes duke mashtruar tinëzisht me faktin e të qënurit e nevojshme.



Por në thelb lakuriqësia është epsh i pakontrolluar shfaqur nga një qënie e logjikshme si njeriu, të cilin kjo e fundit e afron në mënyrë të pabesueshme me kafshën, e cila të paktën i gëzohet posedimit të një gëzofi.


Flladet e para pranverore shëmbëllejnë me një soj gongu natyral nën komandën e të cilit miliona veshje përvidhen nga trupat e tyre duke lënë pas një armatë gjymtyrësh nën pushtetin mizor të diellit dhe përvëlimit të miliona syve.


Një paradë epshore, tunduese fillon nga trotuaret e mbaron në bregdet duke çakërdisur logjikën e pështjelluar ndjenjat. Sfilata tatuazhesh shpalosen si afreske mbi mure njerëzore prej mishi duke piktuar miliona gjymtyrë rrebele. Kjo është e ashtuquajtura qasja jonë me natyrën përgjatë verës. Një intimitet që i kalon caqet e privacisë dhe e kthen realitetin veror në një dhomë stërmadhe gjumi ku kanotiere e të mbathura, korse e lloj lloj veshjesh intime nuk kanë fare nevojë për dritën intriguese të një abazhuri për të zbuluar sensualitetin, sepse, ai tashmë thjesht nuk ekziston.


Ky realitet në mënyrë direkte apo indirekte nxit krekosjen, sfilatën dhe nxjerrjen në tregun social të aseteve private të secilit duke konkuruar për të fituar garën e joshjes. Kjo detyrimisht nxit drejt të cekëtës sepse thelbi tashmë nën një makiazh gënjeshtar nuk duket. Për rrjedhojë vlerat humbin nën peshën e imediates, sipërfaqësores duke ndërtuar një realitet të gënjeshtërt i cili pandarë mashtron të trullosurit.


Miliona sy meshkujsh përcjellin plot afsh pasarela të lakuriqta nga më të çuditshmet të grarisë të cilat mbi taka çukitëse e cigare në duar, shpengueshëm tymosin kohën.


Kjo trullosje kolektive shoqëruese e përkryer e harresës dhe hutimit ka kapluar secilin duke e shmangur atë nga burimi i natyrshëm i ndjenjave fisnike dhe duke e drejtuar drejt një honi të pafund çoroditjeje.


Lakuriqësia në thelb është lakuriqësi e mendjes. Zhveshje e njeriut nga kodi i mëkëmbësit të Zotit në tokë dhe njehësimin e tij me krijesa inferiore disathundrake. Lakuriqësia kjo armike e përjetshme e turpit fiton çdo ditë terren ndaj skuqjes dhe drojes. Është tipikisht e rëndomtë kur mendon për cocktail-in e përçudshëm që haset në mes të besimit dhe lakuriqësisë në disa syresh. Nuk shihen rrallë simbole fetare që individë të caktuar i mveshin apo varin nga qafa të djersitura drejt trupave gjysëm të zhveshur apo mes dy kodërzave gjysëm lakuriqe prej mishi femëror duke inkarnuar kështu transhendentalen.


Duke qenë një proçes para së gjithash konceptual, mentaliteti i lakuriqtë, ka sot ekskluzivitetin mbi çfarëdolloj forme të qasjes sociale të të gjitha brezave, për rrjedhojë çdo alternativë e kundërt me këtë mentalitet, çdo rrugë tjetër e kundërt me këtë afishim trupor, shihet si përjashtuese dhe shpesh armiqësore.


Nëse para jo më shumë se një shekulli, lakuriqësia sociale e sotme përbënte një fenomen të rrallë dhe  shpesh të kritikueshëm, sot, ndodh krejt e kundërta. Kjo dëshmon se stabilizatorët që e mbajnë shoqërinë njerëzore në parametra të lartë të virtytit, janë dobësuar ndjeshëm ose në shumë raste kanë dalë jashtë loje krejtësisht. Duke qenë se këto stabilizatorë socialë në esencë të tyre kanë kodin moral dhe duke qenë se në të gjitha civilizimet e historisë njerëzore kodi moral është produkt i religjionit, atëhere lakuriqësia e sotme në thelb nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një bojkot individual dhe kolektiv i hyjnores manifestuar në mënyrën më të papërshtashme të mundshme.


Nëse hyjnorja në të gjitha qytetërimet karakterizohet nga kufinj e parametra, e kundërta e saj është një amalgam midis caqeve të papërcaktuara dhe pikëpyetjeve ekzistenciale. Si e tillë atëhere, lakuriqësia e sotme, produkt i bojkotit hyjnor është subjekt i caqeve të papërcaktuara që do të thotë se e ardhmja e këtij fenomeni është aspak premtuese për një qënie me një integritet si njeriu duke prodhuar kështu familjarizimin apo normalitetin me proçesin e degradimit në të keqen.

Në një farë mënyre lakuriqësia përbën edhe barometrin për të treguar shkallën e virtytit të një populli. Mjafton të dalësh në rrugët e qyteteve dhe të kuptosh se për çfarë po bëhet fjalë. Mirëpo, lidhja e saj direkte me epshin e njeriut e bën sot këtë fenomen masivisht shumë pak të kritikueshëm. Pra, si ato që prodhojnë lakuriqësi dhe ato që e përceptojnë apo e përthithin atë janë në pozita të barabarta përsa i përket qëndrimit ndaj saj.

Kështu që, në këtë situatë në dukje të pashpresë hyn në loja lufta individuale e secilit me vetvehten që më vonë do të shfaqet kolektivisht si një restaurim i një imazhi të njeriut të virtytshmë dikur i humbur e i harruar. Kjo luftë ka ndodhur dhe ndodh përditë me secilin, por, në fund fitimtar do të dalë karakteri fisnik e i moralshëm njerëzor përkundrejt  atij epshor e shtazarak.

Nga Redi Shehu

----------


## projekti21_dk

Eh, Redi Shehu
e paske nxjerre ne pah tamam *mentalitetin tipik ballkanas*.

----------


## ILMGAP

Të Përgëzoj për Temën Instrumenti , dhe e përgëzoj Redi Shehun për tekstin e shkruajtur aq bukur , tekst i cili paraqet një pjesë të paditurisë së qënies njerëzore.

Të zhvishesh para një grumbulli njerëzish , unë për vete nuk e quaj të arsyeshme , shkaqet janë se humb vlerën e moralit , dhe moralin e dërgon në pikën më të ulët , *gjë që nuk duhet të ndodhë nga një njëri aq më pak nga një vajzë , si gjithmonë njerëzit nuk janë të kujdes-shëm në veprat që i bëjnë , dhe si rrezulltat i kësaj arrijmë në shumë pendime* , pendimi është rilindje , si për një kriminel i cili pendohet ai kriminel pas pendimit është i rilindur dhe shumë i përmbajtshëm kundrejt epsheve kriminale.

Çdo njëri i cili në personalitetin e tij zë vend dhe rrespekti , atëherë duhet përmbajtur , sepse ne jemi njerëz dhe armë kemi moralin , dhe moral nuk është vetëm fjalë e thjeshtë në të bëjnë pjesë : Durimi,Vetëmohimi,Rrespekti,Modestia etj. të gjitha këto janë morale , por ne duhet ndalur tek Rrespekti dhe Durimi , normalisht që ne duhet treguar Rrespekt ndaj prindërve , *dhe nëse unë jam një vajzë dhe komunikoj me babain tim me trup të zhveshur (apo gjysëm të zhveshur) mendoni se në cilen pikë bini për vete dhe në cilën pikë bie babai yt.*

Unë për vete nuk quaj domozdoshmëri të zhvishem dhe arsyet e zhveshjes të jetë nxehtësia , *unë këtë e quaj budallallëk mizor dhe absurd "Njerëzor".*
*Zhveshjen (vajzat) e bëjnë për të treguar bukuritë e saja trupore dhe intime që ti lënë mbresa meshkujve dhe jo që është arsye nxehtësia.*
*Zhveshjen (meshkujt) e bëjnë për të treguar trupin e tyre muskuloz që trupi i tyre tu lë mbreza vajzave dhe jo që është arsye nxehtësia.*
Këto janë arsyet reale dhe jo ato të cilat pretendohen të jenë , sepse *një prind i cili e do fëmijën* deri në masën që sakrifikon gjithqka për të , atëherë *nuk do e lejonte vajzën e vet që e gjithë bota , vendi , qyteti , fisi të shoh pjesët më intime të vajzës së tij.*


*Zhveshje do të thotë MosRrespekt , MosRrespekti është argumenti më i besueshëm i cili tregon se jemi të Paditur.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Të Përgëzoj për Temën Instrumenti , dhe e përgëzoj Redi Shehun për tekstin e shkruajtur aq bukur , tekst i cili paraqet një pjesë të paditurisë së qënies njerëzore.
> 
> Të zhvishesh para një grumbulli njerëzish , unë për vete nuk e quaj të arsyeshme , shkaqet janë se humb vlerën e moralit , dhe moralin e dërgon në pikën më të ulët , *gjë që nuk duhet të ndodhë nga një njëri aq më pak nga një vajzë , si gjithmonë njerëzit nuk janë të kujdes-shëm në veprat që i bëjnë , dhe si rrezulltat i kësaj arrijmë në shumë pendime* , pendimi është rilindje , si për një kriminel i cili pendohet ai kriminel pas pendimit është i rilindur dhe shumë i përmbajtshëm kundrejt epsheve kriminale.
> 
> Çdo njëri i cili në personalitetin e tij zë vend dhe rrespekti , atëherë duhet përmbajtur , sepse ne jemi njerëz dhe armë kemi moralin , dhe moral nuk është vetëm fjalë e thjeshtë në të bëjnë pjesë : Durimi,Vetëmohimi,Rrespekti,Modestia etj. të gjitha këto janë morale , por ne duhet ndalur tek Rrespekti dhe Durimi , normalisht që ne duhet treguar Rrespekt ndaj prindërve , *dhe nëse unë jam një vajzë dhe komunikoj me babain tim me trup të zhveshur (apo gjysëm të zhveshur) mendoni se në cilen pikë bini për vete dhe në cilën pikë bie babai yt.*
> 
> Unë për vete nuk quaj domozdoshmëri të zhvishem dhe arsyet e zhveshjes të jetë nxehtësia , *unë këtë e quaj budallallëk mizor dhe absurd "Njerëzor".*
> *Zhveshjen (vajzat) e bëjnë për të treguar bukuritë e saja trupore dhe intime që ti lënë mbresa meshkujve dhe jo që është arsye nxehtësia.*
> *Zhveshjen (meshkujt) e bëjnë për të treguar trupin e tyre muskuloz që trupi i tyre tu lë mbreza vajzave dhe jo që është arsye nxehtësia.*Këto janë arsyet reale dhe jo ato të cilat pretendohen të jenë , sepse *një prind i cili e do fëmijën* deri në masën që sakrifikon gjithqka për të , atëherë *nuk do e lejonte vajzën e vet që e gjithë bota , vendi , qyteti , fisi të shoh pjesët më intime të vajzës së tij.*
> ...



*Prandaj e thashë se ky është mentaliteti ballkanas, se m'u duk e ashpër ta thosha mentalitet shqiptar!* ( natyrisht i marrë nga mentaliteti *Lindje* ). Dhe pajtohem me ILMGAP kur përmend edhe djemtë edhe vajzat ( ato që i kam bërë me të kuqe), sepse që të dy gjinitë për shkaqet e lartpërmendura e bëjnë zhveshjen!!

----------


## Prudence

per egzagjerimet ne zhveshje jam sh dakort ,sidomos ne shkolle,pune,rruge...

....por plazh te bejme  me tuta s'jam dakort....

...tatuazhet  me pelqejne ndonese vet nuk kam.

----------


## ilia spiro

Lakuriqesia eshte faza e pare e prostitucionit. Malli para se te shitet ka nevoje per reklame. Po keshtu edhe pjeset e trupit te femres qe deshiron te shese trupin ne menyra nga me te ndryshmet.
Mund te duket pak anakronike, por i sugjeroj burrave dhe djemve te mos e preferojne kete lloj malli, i cili duket i bukur, por ne thelb dihet qe eshte pa asnje vlere. Mos beni gabim te jepni qofte edhe 100 leke per kete mall te skaduar. Mos ua hidhni syte fare dhe ato do te vazhdojne te zhvishen gjithnje e me shume, e ju gjithnje e me shume mos ja varni, bile peshtyni kete lloj malli dhe ai do te zhvleftesohet vetvetiu.
Mos ju afroni gjinjve te zbuluar, kofsheve te zbuluara, etj. qe duken te bukur  por qe ne brendesi te tyre bien ere sperme te shume llojeve, pikerisht atje ku ju vini buzet tuaja per te puthur ka rreshqitur sperma e politikanit ose e kushedi se kujt dhe ai tallet qe ju shiti juve mallin kaq shtrenjte. Ku te mbathurat mbahen formalisht dhe shfaqen edhe koncerteve te partive politike. Nje sugjerim: lerjani politikaneve keto lloj mallrash dhe le te bejne harrem me to.  
Keto lloj mallrash jane si ato televizoret qe familjet i perdorin gjate gjithe kohes dhe me pas ja shesin shtrenjte ndonje budallai te varfer.
Mos prefereroni mall te perdorur!

----------


## Apollyon

> per egzagjerimet ne zhveshje jam sh dakort ,sidomos ne shkolle,pune,rruge...
> 
> ....por plazh te bejme  me tuta s'jam dakort....
> 
> ...tatuazhet  me pelqejne ndonese vet nuk kam.


Pse, te behet plazh me tuta thuhet aty? 

Epo kta njerzit qe jetojne akoma neper shpella, se si u duket kur shohin nje femer ne bikini..

UNGA BUNGA!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk thot plazh me tuta, por e thote qe zduhet te lahemi me rroba banjo por me ducka qe na mbulon pak me teper me pak fjale lol

S'me pelqen shkrimi, duket si hartim me shume metafora e epitete e pa asnje thelb ne pergjithesi, pervec pershkrimit te zhveshjes verore. Normale qe nuk do rrijme me triko leshi, apo me fustane deri tek kembet e kycet e duarve. Pastaj deri sa Zoti vete na ka krijuar e te gjithe jemi njesoj s'ka asgje te keqe tek veshja e lehte e kesaj stine, mjafton qe ekzagjerimi mos jete teper i madh.

----------


## bombona

ekzagjerimet nuk me pelqejne po qe te vishem ne pre me te gjate kete kurrr
mendoj se duhet te rrespektojme shkollen,punen,ambientet familjare,shoqerore etj po jo se jam e dytyruar por se un e ndiej si detyr personale qe ta bej kete gje,e jo te vishem si provokuese e ti vej vetes etiket kote ,te paqena.....

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Lakuriqesia eshte faza e pare e prostitucionit. Malli para se te shitet ka nevoje per reklame. Po keshtu edhe pjeset e trupit te femres qe deshiron te shese trupin ne menyra nga me te ndryshmet.
> Mund te duket pak anakronike, por i sugjeroj burrave dhe djemve te mos e preferojne kete lloj malli, i cili duket i bukur, por ne thelb dihet qe eshte pa asnje vlere. Mos beni gabim te jepni qofte edhe 100 leke per kete mall te skaduar. Mos ua hidhni syte fare dhe ato do te vazhdojne te zhvishen gjithnje e me shume, e ju gjithnje e me shume mos ja varni, bile peshtyni kete lloj malli dhe ai do te zhvleftesohet vetvetiu.
> Mos ju afroni gjinjve te zbuluar, kofsheve te zbuluara, etj. qe duken te bukur  por qe ne brendesi te tyre bien ere sperme te shume llojeve, pikerisht atje ku ju vini buzet tuaja per te puthur ka rreshqitur sperma e politikanit ose e kushedi se kujt dhe ai tallet qe ju shiti juve mallin kaq shtrenjte. Ku te mbathurat mbahen formalisht dhe shfaqen edhe koncerteve te partive politike. Nje sugjerim: lerjani politikaneve keto lloj mallrash dhe le te bejne harrem me to.  
> Keto lloj mallrash jane si ato televizoret qe familjet i perdorin gjate gjithe kohes dhe me pas ja shesin shtrenjte ndonje budallai te varfer.
> Mos prefereroni mall te perdorur!


Ilia, besoj të të ketë ndodhur të kesh qenë shumë i uritur dhe në momentin që ke hyrë në gjelltore të ka ikur uria. Mos harro: gjërat e fshehura janë më "eksituese". Aty fshihet një shejtan. Besoj ta kesh lexuar "Dekameronin" dhe mbi të gjitha novelën për 9 murgeshat. Unë shumë i frikësohem mbulesës! Sa herë shoh "skena të tilla të mbuluara" më kujtohet "Dekameroni". Dhe shumë herë më ka dalë e saktë kjo.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ilia, besoj të të ketë ndodhur të kesh qenë shumë i uritur dhe në momentin që ke hyrë në gjelltore të ka ikur uria. Mos harro: gjërat e fshehura janë më "eksituese". Aty fshihet një shejtan. Besoj ta kesh lexuar "Dekameronin" dhe mbi të gjitha novelën për 9 murgeshat. Unë shumë i frikësohem mbulesës! Sa herë shoh "skena të tilla të mbuluara" më kujtohet "Dekameroni". Dhe shumë herë më ka dalë e saktë kjo.


Po, kjo mund te ndodhe, nuk e di se sa mund te pergjithesohen ngjarjet e romanit qe permendet ju, per murgeshat katolike. Me teper ka qene humoristik si roman me skena te thekura ndyresie erotike. E perseris qe ndodhite e atij romani nuk mund te pergjithesohen.
Zhveshja tregon se femra nuk i ka lene vetes me asnje lloj pengese, qofte edhe formale, per te shitur trupin e vet, duke demostruar qarte shume pjese te trupit dhe duke provokuar ne epsh, mundesisht sa me shume burra. Se c'mund te ndodhe pastaj me burrat eshte ceshtje tjeter, ata mund te eksitohen (prej Satanit sic thoni ju por jo vetem prej tij), qofte edhe duke qene te izoluar dhe larg cdo lloj imazhi femeror.
Une jam marre me shume me vajzat dhe grate dhe u jam drejtuar burrave, qe t'i injorojne keto lloj femrash gjysem lakuriq.
Por nje vajze e veshur normalisht ne cdo ambjent, tregon seriozitet, te pakten formal dhe nuk e nxit seksin e kundert te hidhet ne sulm menjehere. 
Per lakuriqet kjo nuk eshte problem, pasi ato per ate qellim zbulohen, per t'u shitur (ne te gjitha llojet). Dhe kane pasur sukses sepse ky lloj malli (d.m.th. gjinjte, kofshet..........etj.......fund) fatkeqesisht eshte nje mall teper i kerkuar sot dhe bile harxhohen edhe shume para sot per keto pune (minimumi 2000 lek per...me duket). Une them te mos jepni as 100 lek per kete lloj malli te perdorur. Dhe mos kujtoni se keto lloj marredheniesh do t'ju relaksojne, perkundrazi.
Shume negativisht ndikojne ketu edhe keshillat e disa pseudopsikologeve dhe disa pseudoteori te koheve moderne(Frojdizmi,....etj). Te gjitha te cojne ne shkaterrim. Ajo qe te ruan eshte vetepermbajtja.

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

them t'fillojm levizjen - po fillo vapa, ku jon kapuca xhupa ene shalla
nji hartim i dobt. t'lodh sa mezi shtyhet te funi i fjalis let alone te fund i paragrafit. sipas ktij tipit afganistoni n'kohn e talibanit na paska qen civilizimi me i lart i shoqeris me carcaf nga koka tek kembet seven layers se mos nuk mbulo njona ishte tjetra. sa per njohuri morali nuk osht produkt i fes, jo per gjo po veshja ekzistonte si koncept shum perpara, po feja e adoptoi si t'veten.  ja kshu, duket ktij i ka  hy keq vapa ene e ka shfry me kshu hartimesh t'klases s'par

----------


## ILMGAP

> Pse, te behet plazh me tuta thuhet aty? 
> 
> Epo kta njerzit qe jetojne akoma neper shpella, se si u duket kur shohin nje femer ne bikini..
> 
> UNGA BUNGA!


Në bazë të rrespektit që kam për ty, nuk po kaloj në terme ofenduese.

*Ne (që jetojmë në shpella) nuk dëshirojmë të shohim vajzat,motrat apo gratë tonë prostituta ose të zhveshura dhe kështu të shoh e gjith bota pjesët e tyre (motrave, vajzave etj.) intime.*

_Po ju a dëshironi?_


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ilia spiro

Brenda kesaj teme, po hap nje nen teme, kujt t'ja kete qejfi le t'i jape pergjigje. Une nuk dua te fyej asnjeri.

Para disa viteve erdhi nje Tirane nje stiliste franceze dhe qendroi ca kohe. Duke pare qe shumica e vajzave kerkonin modele ekstravagane, si: 
-funde nje pellembe te gjata
-bluza me lejim nje pellembe te kerthizes se bashku me pjesen e barkut dhe kurrizit
..........................
para se te ikte nga Shqiperia nxorri nje konkluzion jo te kendshem me shprehjen:

"Vajzat shqiptare kane shije prostitutash"

Kete konkluzion e nxorri nga menyra e veshjes se femrave sidomos ne Tirane, por tanime edhe ne qytete te tjera, me aresyetimin se keto veshje qe femrat tona i konsiderojne normale, ne perendim perdoren vetem nga prostitutat.
C'mund te thoshte me shume stilistja e shkrete? Mua me duket se ka pasur te drejte.
Ndofta ne France femrat nuk i perdorin keto lloj veshjesh ne jeten e perditshme sot.
Ajo nuk kishte aresye te na fyente kot se koti, prandaj duket e besueshme.
Por nuk e di nese lakuriqesia fizike a shoqerohet realisht me lakuriqesine shpirterore te vajzave shqiptare. Nuk e di nese veshja tregon saktesisht ate qe jane keto vajza ne perendim.

Shpresoj te mos jem keqkuptuar.

Pershendetje te gjithe vajzave shqiptare!

----------


## morrison

> Para disa viteve erdhi nje Tirane nje stiliste franceze dhe qendroi ca kohe. Duke pare qe shumica e vajzave kerkonin modele ekstravagane, si: 
> -funde nje pellembe te gjata
> -bluza me lejim nje pellembe te kerthizes se bashku me pjesen e barkut dhe kurrizit
> ..........................
> para se te ikte nga Shqiperia nxorri nje konkluzion jo te kendshem me shprehjen:
> 
> *"Vajzat shqiptare kane shije prostitutash"*


Nje te vertet ka thene...., por me gjithate nuk mund t'i pergjithsosh te gjitha sepse shume vajza jane akoma nen presionin e prinderve.

Kto lloj vajzash ekstravagante, po te vene ne ndonje vend qe nuk i njeh njeri kthehen tamam ne prostituta. Ne Shqiperi jane te kufizuara deri tek shfaqja e ikones se tyre si prostituta sepse sbejn dot ndryshe, por po te vene ne ndonje vend te huaj i ndrojne burrat sa here t'u jepet rasti dhe arrijne deri ne orgji.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Nje te vertet ka thene...., por me gjithate nuk mund t'i pergjithsosh te gjitha sepse shume vajza jane akoma nen presionin e prinderve.
> 
> Kto lloj vajzash ekstravagante, po te vene ne ndonje vend qe nuk i njeh njeri kthehen tamam ne prostituta. Ne Shqiperi jane te kufizuara deri tek shfaqja e ikones se tyre si prostituta sepse sbejn dot ndryshe, por po te vene ne ndonje vend te huaj i ndrojne burrat sa here t'u jepet rasti dhe arrijne deri ne orgji.


Ne qofte keshtu o pizeven, atehere ka plotesisht te drejta bota kur thote se ne Evrope jane rreth 35 mije prostituta shqiptare. Por sa jane kandidate ketu thuaj!
Me c shikoj rreth e rrotull duhet te kete edhe nja 100 mije prostituta potenciale ketu ne Shqiperi.
Na mbyti prostitucioni!

----------


## STOP-START

> Ne qofte keshtu o pizeven, atehere ka plotesisht te drejta bota kur thote se ne Evrope jane rreth 35 mije prostituta shqiptare. Por sa jane kandidate ketu thuaj!
> Me c shikoj rreth e rrotull duhet te kete edhe nja 100 mije prostituta potenciale ketu ne Shqiperi.
> Na mbyti prostitucioni!


haehaehaee na mbyti thot , *a nuk e sheh që këta krenohen me këtë* ???!!!....???!!!

----------


## Meriamun

Ekstravaganca ne te veshur dhe lakuriqesia jane vanitet.

----------


## La_Fenice

Kam 11 vjet ne IT dhe nuk pashe nje femer te veshur ashtu sic vishen ne Shqiperi Pervec prostitutave.Nukkam pare nje goce te shkoje te jape provim e veshur me kanatjere dhe minifund apo te lyer si klloun cirku.Femrat shqiptare kane vertet shije prostitutash.Veshja eshte kulture,eshte pamja e pare qe ju ofron te tjereve per veten tende.Mund te vishesh shue bukur dhe shume me mode por pa treguar te gjitha pjeset intime te trupit tend mendoj une.Sa here i shikoj ne xhiro ose ne lokale ne tr me kujtohen keto te rruges.NJe shoku im me tha njehere  per to:keto te gjitha prostituta jane,te vine per nje sufllaqe.Shpresoj te mos jete krejtesisht e vertet!

----------


## bombona

> Kam 11 vjet ne IT dhe nuk pashe nje femer te veshur ashtu sic vishen ne Shqiperi Pervec prostitutave.Nukkam pare nje goce te shkoje te jape provim e veshur me kanatjere dhe minifund apo te lyer si klloun cirku.Femrat shqiptare kane vertet shije prostitutash.Veshja eshte kulture,eshte pamja e pare qe ju ofron te tjereve per veten tende.Mund te vishesh shue bukur dhe shume me mode por pa treguar te gjitha pjeset intime te trupit tend mendoj une.Sa here i shikoj ne xhiro ose ne lokale ne tr me kujtohen keto te rruges.NJe shoku im me tha njehere  per to:keto te gjitha prostituta jane,te vine per nje sufllaqe.Shpresoj te mos jete krejtesisht e vertet!


nuk e di per tr se ajo eshte shnderruar ne ''metropol''po ne shkoder jan te pakta se shumica jan akoma me dinjitet....

----------

